# [Update2 + Bench+Vergleich] InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. August 2012)

Grüße, liebe PCGH Genossen

Ein findiger Bastler (CeeJay.dk, der auch bei uns ist)  aus dem guru3d.com-Forum hat eine sehr interessante Mod für DirectX-Games geschrieben. Diese vereint SMAA, FXAA und seinen eigenen LumaSharpen-Filter.
SMAA und FXAA sollte einen paar Leuten ein Begriff sein. Wem nicht, kann hier gern alles nachlesen, Klick (SMAA),Klick (FXAA). Aber der LumaSharper-Filter ist ein schärferer Filter, der auch so ähnlich in der FXAA 1.3-Mod genutzt wird (für Bf3). Das war aber noch nicht alles, dazu kommen noch Einstellungen für Bloom, HDR, Technicolor, Tonemap, Vibrance (noch in Arbeit), Sepia und Vignette. Die Sachen sollte vielen ENB/FXAA-Tool Benutzern ein Begriff sein.

Die Handhabung ist dabei so einfach wie bei der SMAA-Mod. Einfach alle Daten in das Spiele Verzeichnens kopieren und das Spiel starten, fertig. Und die Mod lässt sich auch wie bei SMAA gewohnt an- und ausschalten ohne dabei gleich das ganze Spiel auszumachen. Durch einen Druck auf die Einfg-Taste schaltet sich die Mod ab. Aber nicht alles, SMAA bleibt an (in Dx10/11), aber alles andere, was man eingestellt hat, wird abgeschalteten.

Es ist aber nicht alles Gold was glänzt, das schreibt er auch selber. Da paar Sachen laufen nicht so, wie er will aber er schreibt auch das er dran arbeitet.

Um euch einen kleinen Eindruck zu vermitteln, habe ich mal einen Vergleich gemacht und zwar in BF3 im Singelplayer mit Ultra Settings aber ohne FXAA und MSAA.
Auf den Bildern kann man sehr gut sehen, dass die Glättung beim Auto recht gut ist und bei der Straße sehr viel schärfer ist als ohne Mod. Die Schärfe und alles geht noch besser per Ini. 

Herunterladen könnt ihr euch die Mod gleich hier. Sie ist gerade 165Kb groß, sollte also doch recht schnell gehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Update1:
_*Ihr könnt diese Mod nicht nur in BF3 nutzen sondern auch in jeden anderen DirectX-Spiel.*

Flatout 2 InGame AA ist aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoD-MW3 InGame AA ist aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Die Schärfe kommt hier nicht so gut durch, aber die Ini ist aber auch für das nicht angepasst.)
*
[Update 2]  Benchmark BF3:*
_(Gleicher Bench wie im auch PCGH nutzt)_

*1680x1050 @ Ultra | MSAA/FXAA aus | Mod An | FOV 70*

Avg: 42.500
Min: 39 
Max: 45
*
1680x1050 @ Ultra | MSAA/FXAA aus | Ohne Mod | FOV 70*

Avg: 47.933 
Min: 43  
Max: 51
*
1680x1050 @ Ultra | 4xMSAA+FXAA | Ohne Mod | Fov 70*

Avg: 34.900 
Min: 31 
Max: 38
_
Persönlich:_

Ich finde die Mod eine super Idee da man so jetzt in fast jedem DirectX-Spiel Schärfe und Kantenglättung verwenden kann. Hoffe das er bald eine Art Tool veröffentlicht mit dem man alles besser einstellen kann.
BF3 schaut so viel besser aus und macht so mehr Spas als eh schon. Werde diese Mod auch der FXAA 1.3P-Mod vorziehen, da ich diese für die bessere Mod halte. Die Mod koste zwar paar FPS aber das ist verschmerzbar wenn ich dafür mehr Schärfe bekomme.


Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...anoc1-v1-3-beta-download-123.html#post4491552
Ur-Quelle: nVidia's FXAA mode (anti-aliasing) - Page 31 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## DarkWhisperer (22. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*

Interessante Mod! Schöne News! Bin ja mal gespannt wie er die noch weiterentwickeln wird!


----------



## Nuallan (22. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*

ENB 2.0 is born..  Also das AA sieht man, den Rest wie z.B. Bloom & HDR irgendwie nicht. Hat also im Moment noch keinen Mehrwert für mich gegenüber dem SMAA-Injector. Mehr Vergleichsshots wären gut.

Edit: Hab noch mal genauer hingesehen. Die Schärfe erkennt man sehr gut, allerdings scheint das SSAO bei dem Shot mit Mod (reimt sich ) zu fehlen. Absicht oder Bug?



Legacyy schrieb:


> HDR, Technicolor, 5 Tonemaps, Sepia und 2 verschiedene Vignetten gibts ja alles schon in den aktuellen ENB's, so viel wird uns Moddern das net helfen.



ENB hat aber auch ein "paar" Tage Vorsprung..


----------



## Legacyy (22. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*

Schönes Tool, mal gleich ausprobieren^^ Endlich kann man das auch in alles Spielen anwenden 

HDR, Technicolor, 5 Tonemaps, Sepia und 2 verschiedene Vignetten gibts ja alles schon in den aktuellen ENB's, so viel wird uns Moddern das net helfen.


----------



## alm0st (22. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*

Geile Mod, wenn auch noch Work in Progress aber besonders die bessere Schärfe gefällt mir sehr gut. Wenn man zu FXAA noch z.B. 4xMSAA fährt (wie in BF3) sieht das Ingame echt Klasse aus


----------



## DaStash (22. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ..News..


Ich persönlich finde die Scharfzeichnung zu doll, sieht dann wieder unrealistisch aus. Scharfzeichnung generell ist ein Effekt der möglichst "unnauffällig" eingesetzt werden sollte, um die Bildwirkung ansich zu erhalten.

Die Glättung sieht ganz nett aus jedoch fehlen mir da Detailvergleiche. Bei vielen Glättungstypen schluckt der Effekt nämlich zu viele Details, m. M. n. und das gefällt mir dann weniger gut als ein paar stufige Linien.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (22. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*

hmm, also erstmal fehlt mir irgendwie der bezug der mod. auf den bildern lässt sich vllt bf3 erahnen (wobei mir die locations nix sagen ><), das wars aber auch. naja, is ja sicher unwichtig, geht bei wow bestimmt auch 

und als laienhafter "auf die bilder gucker": wo isn da ein unterschied? ^^ bei den ersten beiden isses mit mod etwas heller, vllt klarer aber sonst seh ich da nix. und aufm 2. bild seh ich garkeinen unterschied oO


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*

Man kann allles selber einstellen von SMAA bis HDR oder auch die Schärfe-Filter !

Was die Bilder an geht tut es mir Leid Das Liegt an PCGH nicht an dem Bildern selbern.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. August 2012)

*AW: [BF3] InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*

Cool Sache, muss ich doch gleich mal Testen (sobald ich von Arbeit weg komme  ) Hat schon jemand getestet und kann was aus dem Spiel heraus zu sagen oder beziehen sich die Aussagen bis jetzt nur auf den Bildervergleich. mfg


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> INU-Edit: Da es sich scheinbar um eine BF3-Mod handelt, was in der News an sich nicht direkt klar wird, habe ich den Spieltitel mal in die Überschrift eingefügt.


 
Die Vergleichsbilder sind zwar von BF3, aber die Mod sollte mit jedem Spiel was mit DX9-11 läuft, arbeiten.
Deshalb finde ich den geänderten Titel falsch.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2012)

*AW: [BF3] InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*

Das habe ich nicht rein geschrieben und es ist keinen BF3 mod das in jeden !
Kein plan wer das hin geschrieben hat. Bf3 ist das Einziege game halt was ich gerade Testen kann...


----------



## DaStash (23. August 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann allles selber einstellen von SMAA bis HDR oder auch die Schärfe-Filter !
> 
> Was die Bilder an geht tut es mir Leid Das Liegt an PCGH nicht an dem Bildern selbern.
> 
> INU-Edit: Da es sich scheinbar um eine BF3-Mod handelt, was in der News an sich nicht direkt klar wird, habe ich den Spieltitel mal in die Überschrift eingefügt.



Was hat pcgh damit zu tun?

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*

Die senken die Qualität der Bilder bei auf dem Pc sehen die Super scharf aus !


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Die senken die Qualität der Bilder bei auf dem Pc sehen die Super scharf aus !


 
Ich kann mich über die Bilder eig. nicht beschweren.
Wieviel FPS kostet das im Flatout Bsp.? Gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut


----------



## DarkMo (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool und LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod.*



DrDave schrieb:


> Die Vergleichsbilder sind zwar von BF3, aber die Mod sollte mit jedem Spiel was mit DX9-11 läuft, arbeiten.
> Deshalb finde ich den geänderten Titel falsch.


 tja, dann fehlt eben diese info in der news. also ich, als jemand der davon keine ahnung hat, der wird aus der news ned schlau. ich seh nur ne mod news ohn das erwähnt wird, wofür man die nutzen kann, mit bf3 pics. wobei ich auch nur vermuten konnt, das es bf3 is >< da fehlt einfach ne kerninfo! wie man sieht hats inu ja auch verwirrt, sonst hätte er mich sicher schon per antwort hier aufgeklärt ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ich kann mich über die Bilder eig. nicht beschweren.
> Wieviel FPS kostet das im Flatout Bsp.? Gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut


 
Bei Flatout 2 ansich nix.
Das Spiel kann ich aber auch mit auf 3360x2100@1680x1050 +8xMSAA Spielen ohne das es Ruckelt !
Ich werde mal MW3 drauf hauen und da mal Testen !


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Persönlich:
> Ich finde die Mod eine super Idee da man so jetzt in *fast jedem DirectX-Spiel* Schärfe und Kantenglättung verwenden kann. Hoffe das er bald eine Art Tool veröffentlicht mit dem man alles besser einstellen kann.
> BF3 schaut so viel besser aus und macht so mehr Spas als eh schon. Werde diese Mod auch der FXAA 1.3P-Mod vorziehen, da ich diese für die bessere Mod halte. Die Mod koste zwar paar FPS aber das ist verschmerzbar wenn ich dafür mehr Schärfe bekomme.


 
@DarkMo
Ich werde aus dieser Anmerkung schlau
Zwecks Unterschied bei den Bilder finde ich die sollten definitiv erkannt werden, die Kantenglättung und der Schärfefilter sind sehr gut erkennbar.



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Bei Flatout 2 ansich nix.
> Das Spiel kann ich aber auch mit auf 3360x2100@1680x1050 +8xMSAA Spielen ohne das es Ruckelt !
> Ich werde mal MW3 drauf hauen und da mal Testen !


 
Hast du Prozentwerte? oder FPS-Werte?
Sollte ja recht spielunabhängig sein und sich vom Wert auf andere Spiele übertragen lassen oder wie verhält sich das?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*

Also in Flatout 2 hatte ich Vsync daher immer 60FPS.
In Bf3 wirst die mod schon was kann dir da aber keinenn Wert gerade nennen werde villt mal einen Bench machen wenn das willst ?


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also in Flatout 2 hatte ich Vsync daher immer 60FPS.
> In Bf3 wirst die mod schon was kann dir da aber keinenn Wert gerade nennen werde villt mal einen Bench machen wenn das willst ?


 
Wäre sicherlich für alle Interessierten gut zu wissen.
Von daher: Gerne!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*



DrDave schrieb:


> Wäre sicherlich für alle Interessierten gut zu wissen.
> Von daher: Gerne!


 
Habe mal BF3 gebecht und hochgeladen.


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2012)

*AW: InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Habe mal BF3 gebecht und hochgeladen.


 


Du könntest jetzt noch eine Einschätzung geben bzgl. der Bildqualität zwischen mit Mod und 4xMSAA+FXAA
Weil die 10FPS wird wahrscheinlich jeder gerne mitnehmen bei gleichbleibender oder besserer Bildqualität.

Werde das auf jeden Fall mal testen, danke dir


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*

Also die Glättung ist mit 4xMSAA+FXAA ist besser das ist keinen Frage. Aber die der schärfer Filter fehlt halt !
Ich würde sagen 2xMSAA+die Mod macht ein gutes Bild und FXAA kann echt aus machen. Aber wenn mehr FPS wilst FXAA+die Mod sollte dann aber klar sein ^^


----------



## DarkMo (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*

im persönlichen teil lol - da hab ich ned mehr gelesen und der gehört faktisch auch ned zur news ;P aber wurscht jetz. durch die diskussion sollte man es ja jetzt gemerkt haben. dennoch solte einem das als newsschreiber nich passieren. das das keine an ein spezielles spiel gebunde mod ist, ist halt generell schonmal ungewöhnlich. sowas gehört dann explizit und deutlich nochmal erwähnt *find*


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*

Für mich wird das einzig nützlich daran wohl das SMAA sein. (Ist DEUTLICH besser als FXAA, da kein Unschärfe effekt). SMAA kombiniert mit normalem AA ist einfach genial. Da kann man z.B. 4x MSAA nutzen und dank SMAA siehts aus wie mindestens 8xAA - und das ohne performance verlust. Noch praktisch ist es bei SSAA. 4x kostet meist viel zu viel performance 2x läuft aber meist super (zumindest auf meiner HD5850) Dann schalte ich SMAA dazu und es sieht fast genauso aus wie 4x SSAA. Ich finds wirklich genial, dafür, dass SMAA quasi keine performance verbraucht und das Bild nicht unscharf macht. Zudem greift es überall. Also auch da, wo MSAA+AdaptiveAA nicht greift.

Ansonsten finde ich so sachen wie Vignette, Technicolor und Scharfzeichnen einfach grausam. Besonders das Scharfzeichnen. Wer ein schärferes Bild will soll sich nen Monitor mit höherer Auflösung kaufen oder den richtigen Abstand zum Monitor finden und nicht das Bild durch höheren Kantenkontrast vergewaltigen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. August 2012)

*AW: [Update] InjectSMAA, FXAA-Tool, LumaSharpen und mehr in einer Mod*

Fände es cool wen das mal auf der Main stehen würde. Denn für jede neue version der ENB mod für Skyrim steht immer gleich was da. 
Aber was hast du denn für eine HD5850 wenn selbst ich mit meiner GTX460@870MHz kaum mit 2xMSAA+SMAA Spielen kann da ja SMAA echt Leistung frisst.


----------



## ImNEW (25. August 2012)

Geht das auch mit Arma 2? Wie muss ich das genau Installieren? Werd aus der Anleitung irgendwie nicht schlau


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2012)

Ja geht mit jeden Spiel !
Steht ja auch drin !
Einfach mal im dem Arma 2 Ordner rein hauen !


----------

